# 2017 B9 allroad -- pix



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Got to check the new one out at camp allroad this weekend. BEAUTIFUL car. Thank you Audi of America for bringing it out.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Looks almost no different from the B8 Allroad. I'd sooner spend my $45k on a Porsche Macan personally.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

A very confused Audi indeed.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

UncleJB said:


> Looks almost no different from the B8 Allroad. I'd sooner spend my $45k on a Porsche Macan personally.



Huh? :what:


----------



## SopSauceBaus (Dec 12, 2015)

HackAC said:


> A very confused Audi indeed.


How so?


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

I think it needs a few more vents for the climate control.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

BUJonathan said:


> I think it needs a few more vents for the climate control.


damn you're right. I didn't even notice that. seems like they "went hard in the paint" on that one ha! 

overall I like the updates here better than the updates to TT or R8. Seems like the more angular front works better on this car than those other cars. Though it still looks kinda odd to me on any of their cars I've noticed so far.


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

UncleJB said:


> Looks almost no different from the B8 Allroad. I'd sooner spend my $45k on a Porsche Macan personally.


Good luck finding a decent Macan for 45K.


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

Fined said:


> damn you're right. I didn't even notice that. seems like they "went hard in the paint" on that one ha!


They didn't want to be upstaged by a "mere" Honda HR-V :laugh:


2016 Honda HRV Int by MCD1996, on Flickr


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

BUJonathan said:


> I think it needs a few more vents for the climate control.


The entire dash of vents are functional.


----------



## ZPayne (Jan 8, 2014)

It looks ok, but isn't the whole point of buying a wagon that you didn't want an SUV? These look like they are trying to be an SUV. I don't get the appeal over the regular avant. Someone explain.


----------



## BUJonathan (Mar 3, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> The entire dash of vents are functional.


I know, but it doesn't change my feelings about the styling. YMMV.


----------



## jbx2 (Sep 24, 2003)

We cross shopped the last generation AllRoad against the Volvo XC 70 and bought the XC70. The Audi just couldn't compete with the Volvo's 300HP engine, but something I didn't realize until I switched seats with the Mrs. I found the intrusion from the engine compartment into the left side of the passenger footwell to be annoying as heck. I just couldn't find a place to plant my left foot without sitting crooked in the seat.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

BUJonathan said:


> I think it needs a few more vents for the climate control.


They wanted to outdo Pontiac.


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't believe Audi out of all car manufacturers put those vents on that dash.. they are nearly perfected interiors in my opinion and they just stabbed the entire design in the throat with that move.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

woah.
I don't concur on the beautiful part, but if you like it...that's awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

ZPayne said:


> It looks ok, but isn't the whole point of buying a wagon that you didn't want an SUV? These look like they are trying to be an SUV. I don't get the appeal over the regular avant. Someone explain.


Are you also confused by the Outback?


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Ttone74 said:


> Good luck finding a decent Macan for 45K.


:thumbup: If you could find a Macan for that price...buy it!


----------



## ND40oz (Jul 25, 2004)

rcigti02 said:


> I can't believe Audi out of all car manufacturers put those vents on that dash.. they are nearly perfected interiors in my opinion and they just stabbed the entire design in the throat with that move.


2nd gen Q7 is the same way, one of the many strange design choices with it. Guess they're bringing it out across the line. But at least it's streamlined, looks better then all of the round vents in the TT and A3 IMO.


----------



## snsr (Mar 14, 2008)

TREGinginCO said:


> Got to check the new one out at camp allroad this weekend. BEAUTIFUL car. Thank you Audi of America for bringing it out.


Looks good. Curious to see how well the new FWD+/Haldex setup works.


----------



## CadiGTi (Mar 1, 2007)

What is up with the heavily worn driver's side seat? 

Are cooled seats part of Uber Ultra Prestige II package? 

Hopefully at least a back up camera is standard now and chromed exhaust tips!


----------



## biturbowagon (Nov 23, 2015)

ZPayne said:


> It looks ok, but isn't the whole point of buying a wagon that you didn't want an SUV? These look like they are trying to be an SUV. I don't get the appeal over the regular avant. Someone explain.


It's the way of fooling people who think they need an SUV into buying a real car.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

I spoke with my Audi sales person today about the '17 Allroad. She said they expect it in November, in time for the Season of Audi promotions. I look forward to comparing it to the VW Alltrack. It would be great to see a side-by-side comparison of features in both vehicles.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

> ZPayne
> It looks ok, but isn't the whole point of buying a wagon that you didn't want an SUV? These look like they are trying to be an SUV. I don't get the appeal over the regular avant. Someone explain.


You'd have a point if there was a regular Avant. The Audi brain trust has decided that the Allroad is the only wagon they'd sell in the US.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

UncleJB said:


> Looks almost no different from the B8 Allroad.


The dealer yesterday had one of their used 2016s next to a new 2017 in the showroom so you could see them side-by-side. The 2017 looks better.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

I don't dig the rear end at all compared to the outgoing model. The tails are pretty rounded, conflicting with the more angular front end (which I like). 

From the side, the D pillar reminds me too much of an Outback.

I was looking at these recently, along with the BMW X3 and Audi Q5, but it turns out the Allroad is a bit too cramped for me - so none of it matters anyway.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

sidewinder said:


> I don't dig the rear end at all compared to the outgoing model. The tails are pretty rounded, conflicting with the more angular front end (which I like).
> 
> From the side, the D pillar reminds me too much of an Outback.
> 
> I was looking at these recently, along with the BMW X3 and Audi Q5, but it turns out the Allroad is a bit too cramped for me - so none of it matters anyway.


Well I had an '11 A4 Avant, and it was roomy enough for me. I believe that the B9 Allroad is bigger in the interior than the Avant, so I am good with it, even though it might be a touch smaller than my '14 JSW Sportwagen.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

archrenov8 said:


> Well I had an '11 A4 Avant, and it was roomy enough for me. I believe that the B9 Allroad is bigger in the interior than the Avant, so I am good with it, even though it might be a touch smaller than my '14 JSW Sportwagen.


I fit ok, but just felt too tall in relation to the windshield. In respect to being able to see streetlights when I'm at the front of the line, for example. A combination of the low profile of the car and my seating position being further back than someone shorter. For reference, I'm almost 6' 4".


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

sidewinder said:


> I fit ok, but just felt too tall in relation to the windshield. In respect to being able to see streetlights when I'm at the front of the line, for example. A combination of the low profile of the car and my seating position being further back than someone shorter. For reference, I'm almost 6' 4".


I can appreciate that. I am 5'-6", and in my Avant, I would keep the seat up higher than you, I am sure, but I did feel I was craning my next to see traffic lights. On the positive side, it kept me further away from intersections, and the worry of violations with those pesky red light cameras.


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

I was never a fan of the Allroads and Outbacks, but lately have grown to appreciate them more. My wife and I were looking at the new Allroad at the auto show and the cargo area seemed smaller than that of a F31 3er wagon. I looked up the values, and they measure:

*Rear Seats Up:

*2017 Allroad: 24.2 cu.ft.
2017 330xi: 27.5 cu.ft. 

*Rear Seats Folded:*

2017 Allroad: 58.5 cu.ft.
2017 330xi: 61.5 cu.ft.

That's a pretty sizable difference. I was hoping that Audi's cargo capacity would be similar to BMW's, but I think the faster hatch angle takes away from the cargo space. Plus the F31 has the separate glass opening, which is a cool little feature. 

The interior of the Audi is great, however. If you haven't driven an Audi with the virtual cockpit, I'd highly recommend trying it. It's fantastic.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

vwpiloto said:


> I was never a fan of the Allroads and Outbacks, but lately have grown to appreciate them more. My wife and I were looking at the new Allroad at the auto show and the cargo area seemed smaller than that of a F31 3er wagon. I looked up the values, and they measure:
> 
> *Rear Seats Up:
> 
> ...


I wonder if each manufacturer measures volumes the same way. I think that they may not even go higher than the window belt line in measuring the volume, in some cases, because I see different values listed in various places for the same vehicle.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

snsr said:


> Looks good. Curious to see how well the new FWD+/Haldex setup works.


This kills it for me. An Audi at this price point should be true quattro


----------



## Incendiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Isn't it better to be 2wd most of the time and have awd kick in only as needed, though?


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

I think so. Why have all that wear and tear on the whole system (meaning all four wheels) when you don't need it? And since even with the original Quattro system continually monitored and tweaked the proportions, it was basically using a similar level of complexity. I think this is much ado about change, because some folks are just change-averse.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Incendiary said:


> Isn't it better to be 2wd most of the time and have awd kick in only as needed, though?


For gas mileage its a plus; that's the only advantage


archrenov8 said:


> I think so. Why have all that wear and tear on the whole system (meaning all four wheels) when you don't need it? And since even with the original Quattro system continually monitored and tweaked the proportions, it was basically using a similar level of complexity. I think this is much ado about change, because some folks are just change-averse.


Look, I've spent much of the last 20+ years working in the VW/Audi world, originally as a factory tech, then in the performance aftermarket. The original Audi quattro system is still the best for durability, performance, and reliability; especially with high power. Haldex can't, by design, shift more than 50% of the power to the rear wheels, its impossible. Its also an electronically activated system. We all know how lovely German electronics are in the long term 

True quattro, with a longitudinally mounted 01A/01E trans (or the newer variants) is a fully mechanical system, which is setup as a rear wheel drive, but with 50% or less of the available power traveling to the front wheels. This applies to the newer longitudinal Audis as well.

Even with awd, a rear wheel bias will always offer the best handling.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

IMO they've moved in this direction for several reasons.

(1) gas mileage and CAFE regulations

(2) even with all the electronics, Haldex is cheaper to produce

(3) a transversely mounted engine, and drivetrain offers more leeway to the engineers to setup the front crash structure of the car


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Its all cost cutting at the end of the day


----------



## Incendiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Good to know! 

I didn't realize Quattro was rwd biased. I always thought it was fwd based.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

vwpiloto said:


> I was never a fan of the Allroads and Outbacks, but lately have grown to appreciate them more. My wife and I were looking at the new Allroad at the auto show and the cargo area seemed smaller than that of a F31 3er wagon. I looked up the values, and they measure:
> 
> *Rear Seats Up:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call the capacity a sizable difference. The BMW does get a check mark for being a little bigger inside, but thats not enough to overcome the low. I like the stance of the Audi better!

Holy cow, I hope my account isn't banned for saying that!


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

vwpiloto said:


> That's a pretty sizable difference. I was hoping that Audi's cargo capacity would be similar to BMW's, but I think the faster hatch angle takes away from the cargo space. Plus the F31 has the separate glass opening, which is a cool little feature.


I can't stress enough how useful the opening glass is for me. I use it all the time. Plus, the F31 has more storage under the load floor.


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

FastGTi said:


> I can't stress enough how useful the opening glass is for me. I use it all the time. Plus, the F31 has more storage under the load floor.


does the F31 have available manual transmission?


----------



## juha.lindstrom (Jul 25, 2016)

snsr said:


> Looks good. Curious to see how well the new FWD+/Haldex setup works.


Has absolutely nothing to do with Haldex. Haldex system is for cars with engine sideways. Ultra quattro is based on the real deal...

We’ve had these cars in Finland for quite a while now and people are gaining experience. None of the owners are complaining and also Audi Club guys had these over for ice track days. Came out impressed, can actually have some fun with it too.

Yes, it disingages the rear wheels but it’s not your average multi-clutchplate system. Have a search in youtube or Audi’s tech web, they have a video explaining it.

Also more and more of the A4 platform & Q5 is moving to Ultra quattro, to save co2.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Bummer, got all excited this was the non US A6 C7 brought to the AR event.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kim KurbRashian (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous car.


----------

